# What's your personality type?



## Nutnutnut (Jun 2, 2007)

Based on jung test (Myer Briggs), one of the best tests around.

Here's a rather quick and easy version of the test

Just drag the little rectangle to the desired notch.

Click here if you want a longer more detailed version of the test, but providing one answer instead of grading each possiblity like in the shorter test above

Good description of types here

So, what do you think is your type?

I think I'm an ENTP, but I appear INTP to others because of SA.


----------



## TreeFrog (Oct 17, 2007)

Interesting... I thought all SAers were Introverts. I had at least been wondering about that because I am very interested in the MBTI and the Enneagram. 

I am an INFP. Very, very hard on myself but always with an eye toward self-actualization. I always thought the P should stand for Procrastinator. :lol


----------



## Zarklus (Aug 5, 2007)

sdfdg


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

INTJ - although i do lack the supposed self confidence of a true INTJ-er.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

INTJ


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

INFP


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

So accurate for me...



> Personal relationships, particularly romantic ones, can be the INTJ's Achilles heel. While they are capable of caring deeply for others (usually a select few), and are willing to spend a great deal of time and effort on a relationship, the knowledge and self-confidence that make them so successful in other areas can suddenly abandon or mislead them in interpersonal situations.
> 
> This happens in part because many INTJs do not readily grasp the social rituals; for instance, they tend to have little patience and less understanding of such things as small talk and flirtation (which most types consider half the fun of a relationship). To complicate matters, INTJs are usually extremely private people, and can often be naturally impassive as well, which makes them easy to misread and misunderstand. Perhaps the most fundamental problem, however, is that INTJs really want people to make sense.  This sometimes results in a peculiar naivete', paralleling that of many Fs -- only instead of expecting inexhaustible affection and empathy from a romantic relationship, the INTJ will expect inexhaustible reasonability and directness.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

ISFJ


----------



## Nutnutnut (Jun 2, 2007)

TreeFrog said:


> Interesting... I thought all SAers were Introverts. I had at least been wondering about that because I am very interested in the MBTI and the Enneagram.


With SA, in all tests we seem "introverted".

To know if you _really_ are introverted, you have to go by what you prefer, this is where the true different lies between introvertion and extravertion. An introvert will prefer to be alone than to be with teams, an introvert will need time alone to recharge after socialization, while an extravert will prefer to be with people, and socialize all the time.

SA gives us an inability to do those social things, so in a test, answer by what you would _prefer_ to do if you were normal.

This is how shyness and introvertion are different. A shy person has some sort of psychological veil that makes them scared to talk to people, even if they want to. Someone introverted will genuinely want to be alone. Hope that clears it up for you.

By example:

Bob is shy, and bob is introvert because he prefers to be alone and think, than to be with people and talk.
Max is shy, but he is extravert because he would really prefer to be with people, but his shyness makes him too scared to do the move!
Sam is not shy, and he is extravert, he talks to everyone, but he doesn't think so much.
Jack is not shy, and he is introvert, he prefers to listen than to talk, and when he talks a little, what he says is well thought.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Excellent description, Nutnutnut. I've often wondered if SA is rougher on extroverts, since their behavior inhibits their ideal level of socialization to a greater extent than true introverts like myself.

Even among friends I'm very comfortable and happy with, I'll only want to hang out with them occasionally. I most definitely enjoy my alone time, as I feel very energized and relaxed after giving myself this alone time.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

That slider test is interesting, mostly because that radar thing is confusing.
But as usual, I come out INTP.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

ISFJ


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

INTJ


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I didn't do this test, but I usually get ISFP


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

mserychic said:


> ISFJ


That's what I got too


----------



## korendir (Jul 6, 2007)

ISFJ / ISTJ with a 1% difference, but then I have an IQ of 186 so Bleh.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I wasn't able to do that test, but remember being an INFP (and it describes me fairly well)


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

INTP

The Thinkers - yeah that's pretty accurate for me


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

korendir said:


> ISFJ / ISTJ with a 1% difference, but then I have an IQ of 186 so Bleh.


186?! Are you serious? You'd be about one in a billion or so! Well, a score of 200 is expected in one case per 5 billion at least. 90-110 is the average range, of course.

I almost always score 135 with very little variation, and sources say that only about 1% of people score higher.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

INTJ for me.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Wow, four INTJs now just in this thread! I wonder if we are statistically more likely to be found in the social anxiety population than the general population (something like 2% there).


----------



## su0iruc (Aug 25, 2007)

According to the test I am an INFP. Read the description and it is pretty accurate.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Wow, male INFP's are quite rare.


----------



## lennyk (Oct 12, 2007)

extreme INTJ


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

lennyk said:


> extreme INTJ


I am, too, especially the Introverted part. I - 100% / N - 88% / T - 88% / J - 75%


----------



## elephant_girl (Dec 10, 2004)

I took this test in highschool and I am an extreme INTJ. And I don't disagree with that.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

ericj said:


> lennyk said:
> 
> 
> > extreme INTJ
> ...


Wow, that's more extreme than my INTJ. I think my most mild score was intuition at 60-65% or so. My introversion was at 81%, and I forget the other two, but they were at in the 70s I think.


----------



## jab_au (Oct 9, 2006)

INTJ for me as well, although I'm close to ISTP as well


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Does anyone else remember getting a very small difference between being Intoverted and Extroverted? Because, if I remember well, I was Introverted by 1 or 2 %.

(although, seeing as a few people have already stated that their introversion was a high percentage, this factor of introversion vs extroversion obviously doesn't have much to do with social anxiety.)


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

INFP here. Check this out:









I am not sure how accurate it is, but it did give me a cool html badge.



LostInReverie said:


> Wow, male INFP's are quite rare.


what?! I am right here!  But yeah we are only 1.5% of the population.


----------



## su0iruc (Aug 25, 2007)

So smiles got me curious, and i took the quiz again on that site. I got:



Got INFP again. That makes two of the 1.5% here.


----------



## bauer_013 (Sep 26, 2007)

INFJ, but it was a close tie between that and ENFJ. I looked at the definition of ENFJ though, and it's obviously not me. I doubt that I irritate people by talking too much like it said ENFJ's do...  Haha, I'm the only INFJ so far!

*Edit* Ok, I took the test mentioned ^^^ and it says that I'm an INFP. Never mind. ops


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

I got


----------



## Iron Butterfly (Nov 13, 2007)

ENFP


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

umm.... are you my twin? *peers at Iron Butterfly*


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

korendir said:


> ISFJ / ISTJ with a 1% difference, but then I have an IQ of 186 so Bleh.


INTJ/INFJ/INTP/INFP with a 1% difference, though, my IQ is probably under 100.

This time the test settled on INTJ, and 100% introvert!


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Wait, what does IQ have to do with personality type?

I'm INTP.


----------



## AppleEatsWorm (Apr 2, 2005)

INxP


----------



## puppyluv (Nov 24, 2007)

ISFJ


----------



## mindy88 (Mar 30, 2007)

ISFJ


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

ISTJ


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

AppleEatsWorm said:


> INxP


...huh?


----------



## AppleEatsWorm (Apr 2, 2005)

Poeme said:


> AppleEatsWorm said:
> 
> 
> > INxP
> ...


middle ground between INTP and INFP


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

INTJ


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Wow, the first female INTJ in this thread!


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

I've taken this test so many times with the same INTJ results, I don't know why I think the results will be different. Here's a link to an INTJ site for some more interesting info, if no one has posted it already, sorry I didn't read through the posts. There are also links at the bottom of the page about INTJ's.

http://fuzzy.snakeden.org/intj/

The part about interpersonal relationships sticks out to me, and explains alot:

Personal relationships, particularly romantic ones, can be the INTJ's Achilles heel. While they are capable of caring deeply for others (usually a select few), and are willing to spend a great deal of time and effort on a relationship, the knowledge and self-confidence that make them so successful in other areas can suddenly abandon or mislead them in interpersonal situations.

This happens in part because many *INTJs do not readily grasp the social rituals; for instance, they tend to have little patience and less understanding of such things as small talk and flirtation *(which most types consider half the fun of a relationship). To complicate matters, *INTJs are usually extremely private people, and can often be naturally impassive as well, which makes them easy to misread and misunderstand. Perhaps the most fundamental problem, however, is that INTJs really want people to make sense.*  This sometimes results in a peculiar naivete', paralleling that of many Fs -- only instead of expecting inexhaustible affection and empathy from a romantic relationship, *the INTJ will expect inexhaustible reasonability and directness*.

Probably the strongest INTJ assets in the interpersonal area are their intuitive abilities and their willingness to "work at" a relationship. Although as Ts they do not always have the kind of natural empathy that many Fs do, the Intuitive function can often act as a good substitute by *synthesizing the probable meanings behind such things as tone of voice, turn of phrase, and facial expression*. This ability can then be honed and directed by consistent, repeated efforts to understand and support those they care about, and those relationships which ultimately do become established with an INTJ tend to be characterized by their robustness, stability, and good communications.

I don't know if any other female INTJ's are like this, but I am extremely emotional and I feel its a weakness if I show it to other people. But I admire those who can show it freely. :con


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Yeah, embers, I can relate to that description extremely well. I get more out of a stimulating and engaging conversation than any sort of stereotypical, "romantic" action.


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

I don't know if you do this ardrum or other INTJs but I study people a lot, their emotions, their interactions, as if i'm a spectator. I understand everything, and so when i'm involved in a heated exchange or emotional one, i've already reasoned it in my own head so I don't show much response, or get caught up, i'm very stoic. I do still "feel" the emotions but I rationalize them more than playing them out if that makes sense. But it fascinates me watching people play out their emotions. I watch reality T.V. a lot and just observe people interactions. Its like i'm some weird alien collecting data to take back to my planet. I have to remind myself i'm in fact human, and try to fit in by "playing one" so no one suspects i'm extra-terrestrial really. :b


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Hahah, yes, I'm definitely one who studies.  It's not limited to social interaction, but it definitely includes social interaction.  I rarely show emotions (my avatar pretty is basically my expression 95%+ of the day).I find myself occasionally watching shows that feature unusual people.  I LOVE documentaries about people.  They're essentially specimens for my research.  I can get along with just about anyone after I quietly observe them over time to learn their patterns and tastes.Friends come to me for advice very often since I am rather good at analyzing others' situations objectively.  I've never been in a romantic relationship, but I've had tons of people ask me to assess their situations and give advice regarding all sorts of situations.I don't think heated arguments are very productive, as I prefer to remain as logical as possible.  So I basically limit debating to written text in order to stay organized and personally detached from the subject matter.People sometimes find it strange when I refer to the word "humans" as if I'm not one.  I'll go into a crowded area and say, "Geez there are a lot of humans in here."  It's kind of disturbing to think that I'm a human given what I often observe, so I try not to think about it.  :lol


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Second female INTJ. I've scored INTJ for years. This was no surprise.



Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

INTJ females are probably the only people with a greater social disadvantage based on personality alone than their male counterparts. We're certainly the bottom of the barrel in general, though, because we're naturally socially inept...


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I don't consider myself to be socially inept.

We're also natural leaders. I don't see how the social ineptness factors in. :stu

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

Its great to see another female! Kelly do you find you relate to guys more for friendship and conversation? 

As for the comment about socially inept, I think we can figure out how to be social, I usually fake it, but its just not that necessary or something I crave. I'm just speaking for myself here. :stu


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I've always unequivocally tested as INTJ over the years, and I wouldn't say I'm socially inept. That's a bit extreme. I think there is much to appreciate about INTJs, and I think my friends value me for my unique abilities. I'm definitely not a touchy-feely sort of person, but I have no interest in people who would want me to be that way. I'd much prefer to have a stimulating discussion than "cuddle" any day!

Oh, and I can _really_ relate to this one. It drives me NUTS when people stubbornly hold onto a position because they feel they are _personally_ vested in its truth. Why can't people divorce themselves from their positions!? I abandon my positions easily when evidence is presented that an alternative position has more evidence behind it. I don't know why people think "being wrong" is equivalent to being bad or worthless! I've revised my beliefs countless times over the years, and that's because I recognize that my beliefs are not myself. Ugh, rant over. :lol



> Be willing to concede when you are wrong. The average INTJ respects the truth over being "right". Withdraw your erroneous comment and admit your mistake and they will see you as a very reasonable person. Stick to erroneous comments and they will think you are an irrational idiot and treat everything you say as being questionable.


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

INTJ.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Sheesh, this is an INTJ party!!


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

ardrum said:


> Oh, and I can _really_ relate to this one. It drives me NUTS when people stubbornly hold onto a position because they feel they are _personally_ vested in its truth. Why can't people divorce themselves from their positions!?


Because of ego. Don't you feel a little bit bad about yourself when you're wrong? It's just that some are more reasonable than others, so they don't take things as personally. These would be the "Thinking" types.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

embers said:


> Its great to see another female! Kelly do you find you relate to guys more for friendship and conversation?


More than what? Than women? I do have a lot of guy friends. I also have some female friends. In fact, right now, I've been spending time with more female friends, although in the past, most of my friends have been guys. Right now is really more of an anomaly. :stu

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

If I felt bad about being wrong about something, I'd think it was strange that I identified with whatever it was I was originally suggesting. Maybe I did this more often in the past, but I just don't notice it any more. I'm like a robot I guess, haha.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Lol. Both the first test and the badge say I'm ISTJ.
I took the longer test before and tied between ISTJ and INTJ.

I guess that makes me ISTJ 
:con


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

INFP


----------



## AppleEatsWorm (Apr 2, 2005)

I share your pet peeve, ardrum. It surprises me when people get emotional during intellectual discussion too. It's interesting that you feel that way strongly since you're a J. I figured Js would be more likely to want to stick with a position. 

Another thing is that I often feel semantics are at the crux of a debate and if dissected enough, you should be able to get to a point where you either both agree or recognize the particular intangible (subjective intuition or preference) that is causing the disagreement. A lot of people get annoyed by that and will accuse me of "playing semantics" or nitpicking. 

I've scored as both INTP and INFP, so you could call that part of my "T side".


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

INTJs are often interpreted as being stubborn or rigid in holding views, but that's only because they tend to have a strong basis for what they're saying and require good argumentation to be convinced otherwise. Some of the types rely more on emotional persuasion, but that doesn't do anything for me. 

I'm extremely open-minded, and I love thinking about bizarre ideas throughout the day and trying to dissect them down to see if they would be practical or useful.


----------



## TheStig (Nov 24, 2007)

iogl


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

I scored as an INFP... moderately introverted. one time when I was feeling most outgoing I took the test and scored as an ENFP. So I think it can also depend on your state of mind at the time.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Yeah, some people straddle the borders between two. I've tended to be clearly on one side of each. Well, the least extreme one is usually around 60% for me, but that's still pretty significant considering I always score on that side.


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

My closest one is F(T) which varies between 60% and 80%. I would have probably rated closer on the I (towards E) also before SA.


----------

